# Aufnahmen von Keyboard in den  Pc



## mekuzio69 (18. Dezember 2008)

hallo liebe forumskollegen
ich habe mal eine frage
und zwar habe ich ein keyboard Roland EXR 5 mit dem ich gerne musik in meinen pc einspielen möchte.....
ich habe auch eine midikabel vom keyboard in den pc .....
nur mein "neuer" pc ca 2 jahre hat eine soundkarte on board.....
bin zwar schon ewig musiker möchte aber auch gern mal was neues probieren und in sachen musik mit dem pc absoluter DAU (dümmster anzunehmenster User)
deshalb bitte in klarem verständlichen deustch schreiben




nun meine frage
----kennt jemand eine "günstige" soundkarte mir der ich mein keyboard an meinen    
pc  anschliessen kann.
----muss disese soundkarte ein midi interface haben.....und was is das eigentlich

----gibts eigentlich auch eine software für musik ausser cubase
    ausser dem knacken des metronomes habe ich noch nichts da raus bekommen

ich danke euch jetzt schon vielmals für eure antworten


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, die Frage ist, möchtest Du eine neue/bessere Soundkarte haben ? Jede etwas teurere Soundkarte hat noch einen MIDI-Anschluß, bzw. Midi-Adapter gibt es wie Sand am Meer für den USB-Port. Meine Empfehlung ist immer, bei eBay nach "professionellen" Soundkarten der letzten 5 Jahre zu schauen, da erwischt man oft welche für wenig Geld.

MIDI - Musical Instrument Digital Interface - Über diese Leitung werden Daten zur Steuerung von Instrumenten geschickt, also keine reinen Audiodaten. Bitte bei Wikipedia nachlesen.

Software : Auch hier wieder die Aussage : Wie Sand am Meer. Neben Cubase gibt es zB Nuendo, Magix MusicMaker, Samplitude, Logic etc..

Im Moment in Audio-Zeitschriften als Vollversionen zu haben :
Magix Musikmaker 2008 silver / Samplitude 10 SE - Keys 01/09

mfg chmee


----------



## The_Maegges (19. Dezember 2008)

Okay, dann wollen wir mal.
Aus deiner Aussage mit dem Metronom schliesse ich, dass du Cubase schon besitzt? Dann schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...einstiegshilfe-die-funktionen-von-cubase.html

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-tutorials/287579-erstellen-eines-songs-cubase.html

Was das Aufnehmen des Keyboards angeht:
Was genau willst du aufnehmen?
Die Töne, die das Keyboard von sich gibt, oder die Noten, die du einspielst?

Für ersteres musst du dein Keyboard über dessen Audioausgang mit dem Line-In deines Rechners verbinden.

Wenn du aber die Noten aufnehmen möchtest, um diese in einem Sequencer (Cubase, Music Maker, etc...) zu verwenden, dann benötigst du ein Midikabel.

Auch hier wieder: Es gibt Soundkarten, die mit einem Midiinterface geliefert werden und zudem gibt es separate Midi Interfaces. Diese gibts schon für kleines Geld in Form einer Kabelpeitsche mit 2 Midisteckern (IN und OUT) auf der einen und einem USB Anschluss auf der anderen Seite.
Natürlich macht es mehr Sinn, gleich ein professionelleres Audiointerface (=Soundkarte) einzusetzen, da ist Midi mit integriert und zudem wirst du eine geringere Verzögerung beim Aufnehmen erzielen.

Vielleicht wäre es an dieser Stelle ganz hilfreich, zu erfahren, was du überhaupt exakt vorhast, vielleicht auch in welcher Richtung du Musik machen möchtest und ob noch weiteres Equipment außer dem Keyboard vorhanden ist, das da irgendwie miteinbezogen werden sollte.

In diesem Sinne bis bald!

LG
    The_Maegges


----------

